# Anterless CC hit this morning



## nolaut (Jul 7, 2009)

Time to start shopping for a new frezzer on KSL. Late season is going to be fun, let it snow hard baby.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I got my late season elk tag.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like I or the wife will be chasing doe speed goats on the dutton. Stillhuntin I hope your wife was able to draw one. It would be great to share a campfire with you guys. Just try not to shot over me to often while I am stalking up with my bow. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple of hits on my card so far, too bad I put a whole mess of people in, who knows.

One antelope and one elk, we'll see if any others show up.

T


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

No charge to my card yet....oh well I will just have to go chase birds more this fall...oh wait that isn't really a bad thing.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Late elk for me baby....bring on the snow!!!


----------



## Wes666 (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like elk in the freezer this year. Only took 15 years to draw 3 different permits. Gotta love Utah!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Got nothin yet


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Is there a Chance that i could get one tomorrow?
Or is it Pretty much done?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its not done. This will drag on quite a while. Don't consider anything final until you get the letter that says you are SUCCESSFUL or UNSUCCESSFUL. Last time I drew a cow elk tag, it didn't hit my credit card until two weeks after I got the official letter.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I got a 25.00 pending charge guess I drew a doe tag sol on the cow elk I guess.At least I drew something finally.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got another one for 45.00.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

$45 hit for me... CWMU cow hunt for me! Woohoo! 

My buddy killed one on this CWMU last year. I am stoked!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel like a tard asking this question, but I can't find the info anywhere......When are the results posted?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I feel like a tard asking this question, but I can't find the info anywhere......When are the results posted?


The 14th. we are all finding out by our cc.


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

hey, for those who have already found out if you have drawn how many points did yall have?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If I drew the tag I had 1 antelope point and if it was the wife she had 0


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you all suck! So far the big U for me


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> you all suck! So far the big U for me


+1......

I'm showin' nothing on my credit card yet.....it's a conspiracy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

byuduckhunter said:


> hey, for those who have already found out if you have drawn how many points did yall have?


I had 3 father-in-law had 3 bother-in-law had think 2 and hos bother had O. we all put in as a group.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

1 pt for me.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

looks like a doe tag but no elk :evil:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like the oldest picked up a cow tag so were one out of three which isnt bad


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

None of us had more than 1 point for elk, I had 0. I have max for all of the other critters, although I think the antelope is a friends plateau 2 doe.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

3 out of 4 elk permits for us, some combo of Boulder, Salt Gulch and Deseret


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like I drew a cow elk tag.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

byuduckhunter said:


> hey, for those who have already found out if you have drawn how many points did yall have?


0


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

$135 drawn out of my account. Looks like my dad, brother and I drew our deseret elk permits.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> byuduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> > hey, for those who have already found out if you have drawn how many points did yall have?
> ...


Zero points for me as well. The wife and I both drew a tag last year.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

2 muzzleloader tags that we can use during our archery hunt. Total of 7 tags between 3 of us. It's going to be a fun archery hunt! Zero points after drawing last year.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

nothing yet on my DWR account and my buddy hasn't checked his credit card as we put in together. :x


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> If I drew the tag I had 1 antelope point and if it was the wife she had 0


who do you know at the dwr office. Not even kidding you have drawn a tag every year for just about every animal. Good luck to you and your wife again. I cant wait for the pictures the last lope photos were a classic.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, The plan worked. Just bought points for two years for elk, then duel applied
with my boy that will turn 12 in November. We'll be hunting cows on his birthday.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Moose; Moose baby, it's what's for dinner!  
I don't know if I'm guiding or shooting though :?


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

So far two cow elk permits for current creek late season, just waitn for the moose permits to go through yea.


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh ya!!! Just got a charge for plateau valley antelope. 0 points. Hopefully an elk tag will come!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Moose; Moose baby, it's what's for dinner!
> I don't know if I'm guiding or shooting though :?


Heck yah man. What unit did you draw for. You will have to give me a call if you need to pack that critter out. I hope you have a big freezer. I am finally down to just burger meat left after 2 years from my moose.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> stillhuntin said:
> 
> 
> > Moose; Moose baby, it's what's for dinner!
> ...


N Slope Summit, Also have the late Plateau-hoping to meet you guys at The Merc while scouting but, we may be a little busy. I'll be happy to have some help with the packout tho :shock:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like McCornick deer for three of us. This will be first big game hunt ever for a guy in the Navy stationed here in Utah. Hope he has some sharp knives, freezer space, knows how to make jerky, or has the time to do some bottling (He's bummed he won't be able to use his new 30-06 but we should have a ball anyway with some smokepoles).

Two elk tags but not sure if for buddy and me or son and his friend. Have to wait for the official call on that one.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I just got a hit for $45 dollars. Remind me, is that a cow elk or a two-doe permit?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

$45 would be elk, $40 is two doe permit


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

So do they take is all out at once or tag buy tag cuz i got a 90 dollar hit dad and i are hunting cows in fish lake this year. Wooooo hoooooo *OOO* -/|\- -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## BeufordT (Mar 24, 2008)

There be cow elk for me this year!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Snipe said:


> So do they take is all out at once or tag buy tag


Mine was $45 charge for the cow and a seperate $40 charge for the double doe tags.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like i will be chasing cow elk in the snow with a bow this year.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife and I both had two points for doe antelope and she also has 3 points for cow elk, nothing has come through though. Guess we'll just have to be content with killing 30 inchers in Wyoming!


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

45$ WOO, Hunting Cows On currant Creek


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Havent seen anything for me and my daughters cow elk. Been 7 years since I drew. There is a total of about 30 for North Slope Henrys Fork with about 100 applicants and I cant draw. About time to look for somewhere else to hunt. Getting to hard to draw anything here in Utah. Hopefully I will see a charge in the next day or 2 but I doubt it.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My boy and I drew cow elk and one of us doe antelope should be a good time.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

25 Dollar hit for me, looks like I drew my doe tag. :mrgreen: One more thing to chase with my bow.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I just checked and the state has taken some cash. Best part this is an elk tag for my 14yr old son, and he doesn't know I put him in for one!! I'm probably more excited than him, I can't wait to find out which area he drew.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

TLB said:


> I just checked and the state has taken some cash. Best part this is an elk tag for my 14yr old son, and he doesn't know I put him in for one!! I'm probably more excited than him, I can't wait to find out which area he drew.


my boys are doing hunters safety this month. That will be me next year


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Got my hit today 25$ skin head deer with a bow.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Me and my brother drew a couple regular season Cache cow tags. Yeck yeah, It's time to finally put some meat in the freezer. I have been hunting spike up there for years, it is nice to know i can finally shoot one of those many cows i see. It gets annoying only seeing cows and big bulls everywhere.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TLB said:


> I just checked and the state has taken some cash. Best part this is an elk tag for my 14yr old son, and he doesn't know I put him in for one!! I'm probably more excited than him, I can't wait to find out which area he drew.


That's awesome. Best part of hunting, IMO.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Yahoo :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: 

I, my son, and son-in-law drew out for speed goat on Plateau. That means six critters. :shock: We ought to have one heck of a hunt. Just don't know if it's the early or late hunt. I hope the early.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

dunn_gary said:


> ...speed goat on Plateau....


That's a Fun hunt I have done it 3 or four times now. Didn't draw this year. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

[quote="Snipe
That's a Fun hunt I have done it 3 or four times now. Didn't draw this year. Hope you have a great time.[/quote]

My son and I have hunted it several times over the last 20 years, by my son-in-law has never hunt those speedy buggars. I thought it would be fun for the three of us to have a "boys trip" together, so we did the group hunt thing. It will be fun watching my son-in-law trying to bag his first! Hopefully he will bag his first, and second on this hunt!


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

I got a credit card hit for an antlerless elk today which is obviously some good news. I just don't know if it is for myself or my daughter. Has anyone received an email regarding their success or lack there of? Or does any one know when they are supposed to post the results. The deer hunt will be great but I'm more excited we get a late season cow. I will be ecstatic if I find out she is the one who drew.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Results should be available tomorrow according to the proc


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

It seems like I usually I get the email first, but it may not always be the case. Guess I'll just have to be patient till tomorrow.


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

I talked my two brothers into getting back together and hunting elk this year after ten years. We put in together and drew cow tags on Fishlake. I am really looking forward to hunting with them. My younger brothers first question was: Do you know where my rifle is?
I can see I am going to have to get him out shooting again. Best part is the camp anyway.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

:mrgreen: comin to Utah for Southern buck deer, Nov Fishlake cow elk and Parowan front for doe..................YUMMMM


----------

